# Wipe On Poly



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

My apologies if I'm duplicating previously-discussed threads, but I'm new and have a question for everyone.

I'm building some cabinets for my kitchen. The carcasses are built from 3/4" (either birch or mahogany depending on what portions of the cabinet are visible), onto which I'll be banding mahogany edging to match the doors. The doors will be shaker style, with solid mahogany stiles and rails with 1/4" ply panels or glass (for the wall cabinets).

The base cabinets are already in place but no slides or drawers have been installed as of yet. I haven't started the wall cabinets yet.

Given I have some cabinets already in place, I'm interesting in using a wipe on poly on all my cabinets to keep a uniform finish throughout. Anyone have experience or suggestions on using a wipe-on poly? Recommendations for "General Finishes" versus "Minwax"?

Thank You!!!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Daren, 
I would recommend the general finishes product. I have used it and was very happy with the results and ease of application. Not to terribly fond of minwax products. If you do a search on this site for general finishes, you may find some past threads on it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## tquinci (Jan 17, 2010)

For what it is worth, I have never been happy with Minwax products as well. On the other hand, the few times I've used stains from General Finishes, I've liked them...well worth the extra $. 

Given your cabinets are already in place and the desire for a wipe-on finish, I would suggest you consider a gel varnish. I've used Bartleys and have had great success. I've found the finish to very easy to apply, very durable, and it looks fantastic. 

For what it is worth.


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

FWIW.... I will always drive the extra five or six miles and pay a few more dollars for General Finishes products over those of the more highly advertised Minwax. You will also get a much nicer finish on the mahogany if you use a pore filler prior to finishing. Crystalac is a clear pore filler that is pretty popular here on this board. Although, I've never had the need to use it yet, it seems to be highly regarded.

Good luck with your project and welcome to the forum!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't find a substantial difference in oil base polyurethanes. General Finishes products are regarded as a "better" product...compared to what, I don't know. If they classify it by price maybe. Minwax is a Sherwin Williams product.

Using or making a wipe on poly can produce a very nice finish following a good schedule of finishing steps. A pore filler doesn't have to be used. Some woods and finishes look and feel differently with what's been done to them. Pore fillers can produce a very slick feel, whereas a straight wipe on poly finish will allow some woods to retain the look and feel of the grain.


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

> I don't find a substantial difference in oil base polyurethanes. General Finishes products are regarded as a "better" product...compared to what, I don't know. If they classify it by price maybe. Minwax is a Sherwin Williams product.


I've tried several different oil based polyurethanes and the two I've found that I prefer are the General Finishes and Sherwin Williams. The Minwax and some other store brands that I've tried, I've found to be extremely sticky and more difficult to work with. Even thinning them down, although helping some, they still didn't flow out as nicely as the other two. But each of us is different and what I like, others may dis-like totally. So take what I have to say with a great big grain of salt folks.


----------



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

*Gel Poly*



tquinci said:


> Given your cabinets are already in place and the desire for a wipe-on finish, I would suggest you consider a gel varnish.


Yes, it was actually the General Finishes Gel that I was considering. I think it's time to take the plunge and see how this stuff works!


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

make your own.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

General Finishes Wipe on would be my choice every time.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> I don't find a substantial difference in oil base polyurethanes. General Finishes products are regarded as a "better" product...compared to what, I don't know. If they classify it by price maybe. Minwax is a Sherwin Williams product.


yes, Sherwin Williams bought Minwax in 1996 (from what I can tell), but that doesn't really mean the poly in the SW can is the same as the poly in the Minwax can.
Do you know if it is the same product?

I've really got no complaint about the Minwax poly, but I don't have a lot to compare it to.
Their stain however has given me nothing but headaches and dissatisfaction.


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

Wood4Fun said:


> Their stain however has given me nothing but headaches and dissatisfaction.


You know, when I was a lot younger, I worked part time at an Unfinished Furniture store. I bought all kinds of stuff with my employee discount and made tons and TONS of mistakes on that early stuff.

But, once I found professional products like the Sher-Wood wiping stains from Sherwin Williams, or from the likes of ML Campbell, Mohawk and even a more "consumer grade" General Finishes brand, the difference in working with wood (staining and finishing) is absolutely night and day easier and far, FAR superior to what I used to deal with using Minwax grade consumer stuff.

Here is just an example.... Some 4-1/2" OAK colonial base molding I just stained sanded with #120 and then #150 vacuumed and wiped with mineral spirits between sanding with but a single coat of Sherwin Williams Sher-Wood wiping stain. It would have taken two or even three coats of Minwax #211 provincial to get even close to the depth of color I have with the open grain and I would have faced a lot more smudging on the closed grain areas. But with the SW professional product.... flood it on, let it flash off and wipe it clean with a rag soaked in mineral spirits and voile.... you have something that looks just like this. One coat of stain period (no finish yet)....










Or, some 2-3/4" colonial casing (also just a single coat of stain with no finish yet) going into the same room....










I could have never gotten to the color depth difference or for it to look this "clean" with a single coat of a Minwax type product. But as always.... my experiences are my own and YMMV. What works for me may certainly not work for someone else.


----------



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

*Gel Varnish*

A carpenter friend just suggested I look into the Bartley's Gel Varnish for use on my unfinished kitchen cabinets. I'm hoping someone has experience with this product and can share their opinions.

However in looking it up, it sounds as if Bartley's was bought out by another company last month and their products may not be as readily available as they once were. Anyone know about this?


----------



## RIBOB (Mar 7, 2011)

beerdog said:


> make your own.[/QWhat's the formula and ingredients?


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

you might try looking at zar gel stains. ive used a lot of brands and zar is my #1 choice. its great for fiberglass too.
there top coat is very, very good also.
i also am not a fan of minwax


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

Well....we reseruecting an old thread. You can make your own wipe on by thining regular poly with mineral spirits. Based on everything I have read in books and this forum a professional finisher would not "buy" a wipe-on clear top coat. They would just make it.


----------

